# Salt Lake City Group



## Guest (Nov 12, 2001)

I was wondering if anyone had a group out here in the Salt Lake City area, or wanted to help arrange one? 26m, IBS-D for about 2 years. Looking to talk with people about IBS, support, solutions, etc. You can email me at tracy_mangum###hotmail.comThanks!Tracy


----------

